# ICD 9 for Renal cysts



## jamaya (Dec 28, 2012)

I am having some trouble with coding renal cysts.  If a report states that pt has renal cysts, I was under the impression that you would use code 593.2 and not 793.11.  Since 793.11 is for congenital renal cysts and you don't know the length of time pt. has had it or if its new.  

Please Help.....


----------



## EikaMTGQueen (Dec 28, 2012)

Renal cysts is just 593.2. 793.11 is for a nodule in the lung.

Hope this helps
Erica Ross, RCC, CIRCC


----------



## donnajrichmond (Dec 29, 2012)

jamaya said:


> I am having some trouble with coding renal cysts.  If a report states that pt has renal cysts, I was under the impression that you would use code 593.2 and not 793.11.  Since 793.11 is for congenital renal cysts and you don't know the length of time pt. has had it or if its new.
> 
> Please Help.....



In the ICD-9-CM index, the first code for cyst, kidney is 753.10. Coding Clinic 4Q 1990 said that if it is ot indicated or unknown whether the renal cyst is acquired or congenital assume it is congenital.  I know that was a long time ago, but they haven't published anything to change it since then (that I am aware of).


----------

